# Paphiopedilum gratrixianum in situ



## cxcanh (Sep 22, 2016)

It is great to see all of this in their habitat.
Thousands flower of this species in the mountain opposite but I can't make photo and just see by mi binocular.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2016)

It makes me happy to see all those flowers and plants and that there are so many more.
Keep them safe, please.
Thank-you!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh, what a sight! Thanks for sharing, as always, we do appreciate!


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 23, 2016)

Just fantastic! I love your in situ photos!


----------



## suzyquec (Sep 23, 2016)

Spectacular.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 23, 2016)

Very special. Checking out all those "weeds" growing around and among them!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Mr. Cahn. Very beautiful plants and great photos. Do you mean that you were unable to touch the plants and had to use a telephoto lens?


----------



## troy (Sep 23, 2016)

Please keep them safe, orchid stripping is causing extinction


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 23, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing Mr. Cahn. Very beautiful plants and great photos. Do you mean that you were unable to touch the plants and had to use a telephoto lens?



Yes, here some photo that my friend took for me.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 23, 2016)

Indeed, thanks a lot!
Always nice to see your in-situ photo reports. 
And nice to know there are many. 

They look a bit different than what I'm used to seeing. Still beautiful! 

That tree looks extremely thin for you to climb up and sit on, but apparently strong! 
Be careful out in the wild!


----------



## fibre (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice to see you 'in situ'. I didn't know that you are an epiphyte ;-)

What a deep enthusiasm! Your wonderful photographs are well worth your effort.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 23, 2016)

Very nice, ty


Elmer Nj


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2016)

You are a brave man, thankfully!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 23, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> You are a brave man, thankfully!



Took the words right out of my mouth!

Interesting and informative, photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh my god!! It's a vertical FIELD of gratrixianum! ! ! ! !


----------



## Justin (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow!!!!!! Very impressive.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 25, 2016)

fibre said:


> Nice to see you 'in situ'. I didn't know that you are an epiphyte ;-)
> 
> What a deep enthusiasm! Your wonderful photographs are well worth your effort.




I just do for my hobby and for fun only.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 26, 2016)

I shoot many photo for this trip but I think it is too much if I post it here (I don't know), so advice me if I should do it... (if not you can have a look at this link : 
http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...trips-see-orchids-part-2-a-27.html#post429867


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 26, 2016)

You're a regular Jack Fowlie Canh!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 26, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> You're a regular Jack Fowlie Canh!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



I do not get what you mean...sorry


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow. I am double grateful for your efforts. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 27, 2016)

I just add some more photo here for your viewing.
You can see more on the the link I in the last 2nd page.


----------



## troy (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2016)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 27, 2016)

Fantastic. You're both an accomplished photographer and an acrobat! Keep the in situ pictures coming.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 28, 2016)

more...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 28, 2016)

I always love your in situ photos -these are no exceptions! 
Thank you for taking us all on this journey with you


----------



## fibre (Sep 28, 2016)

overwhelming!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 30, 2016)

The late Dr. Jack Fowlie past editor of the Orchid Digest magazine use to trek all over SE Asia searching out and photographing all the paph species in the 60's and 70's just like you are doing in the 2000's.
It's a complement to you Canh


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 30, 2016)

Great photos! 
Thank you very much!

Be very careful out there!


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 2, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> The late Dr. Jack Fowlie past editor of the Orchid Digest magazine use to trek all over SE Asia searching out and photographing all the paph species in the 60's and 70's just like you are doing in the 2000's.
> It's a complement to you Canh




Thank you very much for your information. 
I'll try to make photo of all Paph species grow in Vietnam (in the wild)


----------



## Stone (Oct 2, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> Thank you very much for your information.
> I'll try to make photo of all Paph species grow in Vietnam (in the wild)



Thankyou Canh. Please try to find Paph vietnamense if there are any left...


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 2, 2016)

Stone said:


> Thankyou Canh. Please try to find Paph vietnamense if there are any left...




Still have but it is a small amount and it just like impossible to see it bloom in their habitat.
Last year have one with the bud then local people just exploit that...
I always do hope that I can make one.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Oct 4, 2016)

Your in situ pics never fail to impress.

I used to think I went to great lengths to take in situ pics here in Canada, and then I think what it takes for you to get your shots!

Humidity, jungle, snakes, wow!...

... all I have to deal with is slow drivers and bug bites.


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 7, 2016)

This is one of a rarely huge area full paph flowers


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 12, 2016)

Gorgeous! Interesting how different this gratrixianum is compared to the cultivated ones, which have narrow leaves with purple spots underneath (at the leaf bases), erect spikes and the base of the dorsal sepal is often rolled into a funnel.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Soooo cute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

